# Nova Estação Meteorológica



## ct1bxx_wx (26 Mar 2018 às 10:43)

Caros utilizadores cumprimentos,

Com base na vossa experiência gostaria de pedir os vossos comentários relativos à aquisição de um estação meteorológica, e não só ... as minhas desculpas antecipadas pela extensão desta "conversa" 

Já tive uma Davis Vantage Pro por cablada, que se quebrou há cerca de 8 anos... Ficando apenas com a consola e o data logger (DB9) de que nada me serve agora!

É meu desejo voltar a ter uma, mas ponderando alguns fatores, nomeadamente o valor, chego à conclusão que Davis apesar de muito boa, não pode ser a minha escolha por todo o gasto associado para colocar os dados online.

Há diversas soluções que já têm a possibilidade de enviar os dados para a Internet sem recurso a uso de material suplementar com o consequente gasto extra como a Davis.
Uma das soluções que encontrei está no link abaixo.
Da vossa experiência quais os vossos comentários?

https://www.bresser.de/en/By-Manufacturer/Dmax/DMAX-Professional-WIFI-Weather-Centre-6in1.html

Esta estação tem radiação solar/ UV mas os dados são enviados de 12 em 12 segundos...
A potência do transmissor de dados para a consola é de cerca de 25mW, facto que na Davis creio ser de apenas 10mW o que lhe permite o alcance bem maior/melhor um ponto muito favorável relativo à Davis

A minha pergunta:
O tempo de envio de dados entre o sensor externo e a consola base...
Na Davis 2.5segundos noutras este tempo é bem mais dilatado...
​A estação envia apenas os dados que lê nesse preciso momento , ou todos os dados desde ultimo envio? Pois se envia apenas o lê no momento há valores intercalares que nunca são enviados, o caso das rajadas de vento que possam acontecer entre cada momento de envio de dados.

Agradeço os vossos comentários.
Manuel Pereira


----------

